# RoadBikeReview Tour of California Jersey contest!



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

The more photos the better, entries sent in promptly after the stage will have a better chance of going up on our Tour of California page. Entries that make it onto our Tour of California page will have a better chance of being chosen as a winner.

One entry per person, per stage. That means you can enter up to 8 times for a chance to win. Your entry into our contest will automatically put you in the running for a chance to win one of the autographed jerseys from VeloWear's Tour of California contest as well. That's right, one entry and you automatically have two chances to win!

To enter, follow these easy steps...

*1) Go out and catch a stage any way you can. Whether it be cheering on the peloton as it rolls out of the starting gate, on the side of a KOM summit, or at the exciting sprint finish! Just remember to take lots of photos, and be ready to narrate your photos.

2) Put your narration into text, and your photos into jpeg format. Zip it all up, and send it on over to [email protected]*

Please include your email address, day time telephone number, and a mailing address (Should you win, we'll need to know where to send your jersey!)

Follow along as RoadBikeReview hits the road to follow the Amgen Tour of California! https://reviews.roadbikereview.com/tour-of-california


----------

